# Wie viel Java kann man lernen ?



## n00ki3 (15. Dez 2007)

Hi,
wenn ich heutzutage ,die ganzen Job Ausschreibungen sehe ,dann fällt mir auf ,dass meistens so viel gefordert wird ,dass ich mich frage : Wer kann schon alles erfüllen ?

ein aktuelles (vergleichsweise noch harmloses) beispiel :


> Spaß am Programmieren und starke Affinität zur IT-Technik von HRS: Java 6, JEE, EJB, Struts, JMS, JMX, Datenbanken (DB2, MySQL), Webservices, XML, Spring, JUnit, ANT, Maven Swing, UML, Design-Patterns



Da stellt sich mir die Frage :
Wie viele Java-Technologien sollte man lernen ?
Wann ist genug ?
Ich finde , man sollte es nicht übertreiben und Spezialist in 3-4 Bereichen sein ,statt sich alles "anzuschauen".
Aber das sieht wohl jeder anders ...
nun seid ihr dran .
Ich will meinungen hören 

mfg
n00ki3


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2007)

> Wie viele Java-Technologien sollte man lernen ?


Soviele wie nötig.



> Wann ist genug ?


Falls das eine ernstgemeinte Frage war: Nie



> Ich finde , man sollte es nicht übertreiben und Spezialist in 3-4 Bereichen sein ,statt sich alles "anzuschauen".


Man kann Spezialist sein und trotzdem Erfahrung in anderen Dingen haben.
Ggf. kann man sein Wissen bei Bedarf dann vertiefen, aber zumindest sollte man Wissen worum es geht.


----------



## DP (15. Dez 2007)

einen möglichst weiten überblick über vorhandene techniken sollte schon vorhanden sein. vertiefung dann im bedarfsfall.

wobei viele stellenausschreibungen von wunschdenken und ahnungslosigkeit geprägt sind


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wobei viele stellenausschreibungen von wunschdenken und ahnungslosigkeit geprägt sind


Man hört immer wieder, dass das Angebot an qual. Java Entwicklern im Moment sehr niedrig und Firmen gute Leute nur mit Geld ködern könnten.
Bin neugierig was obige Stellenbeschreibung an Geld bringen würde.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Dez 2007)

Meist ist das die Beschreibung eines optimalen Bewerbers. Natürlich wissen die Personalleiter, dass sie wahrscheinlich kaum einen solchen Mitarbeiter finden werden, wie den, den sie ausgeschrieben haben. Aber wenn der gesuchte Mitarbeiter so viel wie möglich von den gesuchten Eigenschaften hat, sieht es schon ganz gut aus, zumal ohnehin Teams von Programmierern zusammengestellt werden, die sich in ihren Fähigkeiten ergänzen.


----------



## n00ki3 (15. Dez 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin neugierig was obige Stellenbeschreibung an Geld bringen würde.



Wenn es dich interessiert :
www1.hrs.de/showDynamic.do?clientId=ZGU-&cid=1-2&treeID=517139
Das ist die orginal Stellenausschreibung.
Ich habe sie nur als Beispiel genommen . :bae: 
Aber es gibt vieler solcher Ausschreibungen.
Als Frischgebackener Absolvent schreckt einen sowas schonmal ab , da man in der Regel 2-3 der Technoligien kennt ..und das auch nur grob.


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2007)

> Als Frischgebackener Absolvent schreckt einen sowas schonmal ab , da man in der Regel 2-3 der Technoligien kennt ..und das auch nur grob.


Lass dich nicht abschrecken, du hast deine Ausbildung gerade erst abgeschlossen, jeder Personalchef muss das verstehen.

Leute die schnell lernen sind immer besser als Leute die dieselben Fehler Jahrelang machen


----------



## Marco13 (15. Dez 2007)

Ja solche Stellenanzeigen sind schon toll. Irgendwann, wenn mir mal langweilig ist, werde ich Bewerbungen schreiben. Die werden dann etwa so aussehen wie


> Sehr geehrte....
> 
> Ich bin 24 Jahre alt, Diplom-Informatiker, Diplom-Mathematiker, kann fließend Englisch, Französich, Deutsch, sowie Grundlagen von Russisch und Chinesisch.
> 
> ...


Und wenn der Personalchef dann schon ganz feucht und wuschig ist, liest er am Ende die kleingedruckte Frage:


> (An welchem Punkt haben sie gemerkt, dass sie gerade verarscht werden?)


 :lol: 

In so einem Fall kann man sich aber auch and die http://absageagentur.de/ wenden. Die Verfassen professionell gestaltete Absagen ("Leider entspricht die von ihnen augeschriebene Stelle nicht meinen Vorstellungen... sehen sie dies nicht als Wertung an.... Viel Erfolg für ihre Zukunf...." bla) die man an Firmen schicken kann, die in ihren Stellenausschreibungen irgendwelche illusorischen Forderungen stellen


----------



## semi (15. Dez 2007)

Meist stellt sich dann aber heraus, dass die Hälfte der Anforderungen gar nicht zum Job passt.
Mein Eindruck ist, dass die Anforderungen in vielen Stellenausschreibungen nur dazu dienen sollen Anfänger abzuschrecken 
oder eine "unglückliche" Copy & Paste Zusammenstellung sind.

@n00ki3
Die von dir genannte Stellenausschreibung klingt aber vernünftig. Es dreht sich alles um SOA. Dazu gehört eben SOAP 
und alles, was nach Webservices und XML aussieht. Der Rest mit Ant/Maven, JUnit sind die üblichen Test- und
Entwicklungswerkzeuge.

Bei diesem Satz musste ich aber schmunzeln (etwas unglücklich formuliert). :lol: 
_Mit unseren *E-Commerce*-Aktivitäten expandieren wir *seit 35 Jahren* erfolgreich._


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2007)

rofl @ Marco13, hast aber vergessen zu erwähnen, dass du bereits seit 12 Jahren in Java entwickelst  gab's neulich wirklich


----------



## ARadauer (15. Dez 2007)

> Java 6, JEE, EJB, Struts, JMS, JMX, Datenbanken (DB2, MySQL), Webservices, XML, Spring, JUnit, ANT, Maven, Swing, UML, Design-Patterns


naja das sind halt die techniken die die firma einstetzt.
1. du musst ja nicht alles können, um für den job in frage zu kommen
2. du musst ja nicht in jedem thema ein vollprofi sein

also ehrlich, so tragisch ist das gar nicht. also java6 klar, jee ok, struts hab ich schon benutzt, datenbanken sowieso!!! webservices hab ich auch schon bentutz. xml klar. spring hab ich schon ein buch 'überflogen' passt, junit, ant maven auch schon mal damit in berührung gekommen. swing kann ich gut, uml naja klar werd wohl ein klassendiagramm malen können wenn ich sw entwickler bin, design patterns auch schon ein buch gelesen.

also ejb, jms und jmx hab ich noch nicht benutzt, aber wenns dir firma verlangt kann ichs mir ja mal anschaun.

also ich zb allein an sprachen, das in meinem lebenslauf stehen



> Java, J2EE (Servlets, JSP), J2ME, C, C++, C#, Symbian OS C++, XML, UML, SQL, HTML, CSS, JavaScript und PHP&MySQL


 klar bin ich kein c profi, aber hatte das mal 1 semester, also wenn ichs wirklcih in einem projekt brauche würde, muss ich schon so viel selbstvertrauen aufbringen und mich da drüber traun.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Dez 2007)

Wer sich von derartigen Ausschreibungen abschrecken lässt, ist schonmal falsch am Platz. In einem dynamischen Berufsumfeld muss man in der Lage sein sich eigenständig in Teilgebiete einarbeiten zu können. Wer den Schwanz einkneift, weil er nicht in allen aufgezählten Punkten 50 Jahre Berufserfahrung hat, hat wohl nicht den erforderlichen Biss.


----------



## n00ki3 (15. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ehrlich, so tragisch ist das gar nicht. also java6 klar, jee ok, struts hab ich schon benutzt, datenbanken sowieso!!! webservices hab ich auch schon bentutz. xml klar. spring hab ich schon ein buch 'überflogen' passt, junit, ant maven auch schon mal damit in berührung gekommen. swing kann ich gut, uml naja klar werd wohl ein klassendiagramm malen können wenn ich sw entwickler bin, design patterns auch schon ein buch gelesen.


Das klingt mir irgendwie nach :"Ich hab 2 Tutorial gelesen und 4-5 mal verwendet. passt scho."

Ich glaube nicht ,dass das ausreicht :S


----------



## ARadauer (15. Dez 2007)

> Das klingt mir irgendwie nach :"Ich hab 2 Tutorial gelesen und 4-5 mal verwendet. passt scho."
> 
> Ich glaube nicht ,dass das ausreicht :S


bitte?? wenn du webservices 4-5 mal verwendet hast und in einer jobanzeige werden webservices verlagt, bewirbst du dich nicht, weil du denkst, dass du zu schlecht bist? also ich würde mich als perfekten kandidaten für den job sehen.

ich denke AlArenal trifft es auf den punkt.


----------



## Marco13 (16. Dez 2007)

Fragt sich nur, wie viel leistungsungebundenes Selbstvertrauen man sich erlauben kann.... ???:L


----------



## n00ki3 (16. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Das klingt mir irgendwie nach :"Ich hab 2 Tutorial gelesen und 4-5 mal verwendet. passt scho."
> >
> > Ich glaube nicht ,dass das ausreicht :S
> 
> ...



Es macht doch bestimmt einen unterschied ,ob du es privat gelernt und für dich genutzt hast , als es in einem großen Projekt zu machen.
Oder fehlt mir wirklich ,dass nötige Selbstbewusstsein und ich weiss eigentlich mehr als ich mir zutraue ?


----------



## lhein (16. Dez 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja solche Stellenanzeigen sind schon toll. Irgendwann, wenn mir mal langweilig ist, werde ich Bewerbungen schreiben. Die werden dann etwa so aussehen wie
> 
> 
> > Sehr geehrte....
> ...



@Marco13:
Hast Du das in der Schule gelernt, daß man jeden Satz mit "Ich bin..." oder "Ich habe..." beginnt? Meine Absage als Personalchef wäre Dir gewiss, noch bevor ich den kleingedruckten Satz gelesen hätte.

@Topic:
Bei solchen Stellenausschreibungen trennt sich eben die Spreu vom Weizen und das ist auch gut so. Die Firmen suchen Leute, die den Arsch in der Hose haben, sich in wenig bis unbekannte Themen einzuarbeiten. Wenn jemand durch sowas abgeschreckt wird, dann ist er auch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit der falsche Kandidat dafür. Wer in so einem kurzlebigen Bereich sein Geld verdienen will, der muß auch gewillt sein, sich ständig in neue Themen einzuarbeiten.

lr


----------



## n00ki3 (16. Dez 2007)

LR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Topic:
> Bei solchen Stellenausschreibungen trennt sich eben die Spreu vom Weizen und das ist auch gut so. Die Firmen suchen Leute, die den Arsch in der Hose haben, sich in wenig bis unbekannte Themen einzuarbeiten. Wenn jemand durch sowas abgeschreckt wird, dann ist er auch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit der falsche Kandidat dafür. Wer in so einem kurzlebigen Bereich sein Geld verdienen will, der muß auch gewillt sein, sich ständig in neue Themen einzuarbeiten.
> 
> lr



Willst du mir damit sagen ,dass ich mit Halbwissen dahin gehen kann ,wenn ich sage :
Die Hälfte davon kenn ich nicht ,aber es wäre kein Problem mich reinzuarbeiten ?!
Die Antwort des Personalers würde lauten : "Danke , wir meld uns ....*räusper*"


----------



## lhein (16. Dez 2007)

n00ki3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Willst du mir damit sagen ,dass ich mit Halbwissen dahin gehen kann ,wenn ich sage :
> Die Hälfte davon kenn ich nicht ,aber es wäre kein Problem mich reinzuarbeiten ?!
> Die Antwort des Personalers würde lauten : "Danke , wir meld uns ....*räusper*"



Siehst Du und genau das ist das Problem. Wenn Du so auftrittst, dann wärst Du besser gleich daheim geblieben. 
Man muss sich eben auch ein wenig verkaufen können, ansonsten wird es ein Glücksspiel.

lr


----------



## byte (16. Dez 2007)

Nix wird so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. 

Ich würde aber vorher in Erfahrung bringen, ob das Unternehmen überhaupt Interesse an Absolventen hat. Wenn sie nur Berufserfahrene suchen, wärs vergebene Liebesmühe, da als Absolvent aufzuschlagen.
Ansonsten ist es halt nicht unnormal, dass man nur ne Teilmenge dessen erfüllt, was gefordert wird. In diesem Fall ist es auch recht eindeutig: Wenn ich z.B. Struts und Swing lese, dann scheinen diese Anforderungen wohl nicht projektbezogen zu sein.


----------



## AlArenal (16. Dez 2007)

n00ki3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Willst du mir damit sagen ,dass ich mit Halbwissen dahin gehen kann ,wenn ich sage :
> Die Hälfte davon kenn ich nicht ,aber es wäre kein Problem mich reinzuarbeiten ?!
> Die Antwort des Personalers würde lauten : "Danke , wir meld uns ....*räusper*"



"Ich habe mit X, Y, Z bereits gearbeitet und praktische Erfahrungen in Frameworks wie A, B, C. Die Frameworks unterscheiden sich mitunter in den Ansätzen, sind aber generell für gleiche oder sehr ähnliche Funktionalität ausgelegt. Sehr gerne würde ich mich in die von Ihnen genannten arbeiten und meine bisher gemachten Erfahrungen mit einbringen." usw. usf.

Natürlich suchen Firmen nach Möglichkeiten den idealen Kandiaten. Dennoch ist man oft nicht zu verblendet und dumm Potenzial nicht zu erkennen und perspektivisch zu denken. Nur wer sich gar nicht erst meldet und sich hinter Entschuldigungen und Rechtfertigungen versteckt und dadurch nicht zu erkennen gibt sich unbedingt einarbeiten zu wollen und das notwenidge Interesse und den Biss zu haben, sollte was fürs Klima tun und den Sprit für die Anfahrt sparen.


----------



## ARadauer (17. Dez 2007)

@AlArenal: genau so macht mans!

es geht hier auch nichit darum den personalchef anzulügen, das ist sowieso sinnlos, denn das merkt er sofort. aber mann kann ja seine vorzüge hervorheben und mann muss in einer so schnelllebigen zeit nicht der vollprofi in allen themen sein. den zum profi wird man erst nach 3-4 größeren projekten, nur wie soll man diese projekte machen, wenn man keinen job hat. 

ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass 4-5 jahre berufserfahrung mit einem framework gefordert wird, das es erst 2 jahre gibt ;-)

man kann sich ruhig einwenig mehr zutrauen, natürlich muss man wenn es konkret wird bei bedarf noch ein wenig lernen. jedoch sein wir uns mal ehrlich, die komplexität in einem größeren projekt liegt meistens nicht im technischen sondern im fachlichen. zb wird man meistens wesentlich länger dazu brauchen, dass man die prozesse des kunden versteht, als diese effektiv zu codieren....


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2007)

> es geht hier auch nichit darum den personalchef anzulügen, das ist sowieso sinnlos, denn das merkt er sofort.


Weis nicht, Erfahrungsgemäß sind die am einfachsten zu blenden.

Bei den Teamleitern wird es dann sehr schwer, da diese normalerweise technisch sehr gut bewandert sind.


----------



## Rock Lobster (17. Dez 2007)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich Personalleiter wäre, würde ich lieber einen einstellen, der 5 Sachen perfekt beherrscht und lernwillig ist, als einen, der behauptet, die ellenlange Liste zu erfüllen. Da würd ich eher schon etwas mißtrauisch werden...

EDIT: Btw, in unserer Firma haben wir für jedes Gebiet einen oder mehrere Spezialisten. Die einen machen GUI, die anderen machen Datenbank-Sachen, wieder andere kennen sich mit JBoss aus usw., es muß einfach nicht jeder alles können. Und es kann auch keiner alles. Wenn doch, dann siehe oben


----------



## ARadauer (17. Dez 2007)

ja klar wenn du einige zeit in einer firma bist. aber wenn du frisch vom stiudum kommst, wirst du dich noch nicht zu sehr spezialisert haben. wobei dass nicht bedeutet, dass du keine erfahrungen gesammelt hast. und ich denk nicht, dass diese leute als spezilisten eingestellt worden sind, sondern erst durch ihre arbeit zu spezialisten geworden sind.



> 5 Sachen perfekt beherrscht


 wie willst du den das feststellen?



> als einen, der behauptet, die ellenlange Liste zu erfüllen


 naja dann soll mans aber auch nicht fordern.


----------



## Rock Lobster (17. Dez 2007)

Feststellen ist eine andere Sache, und da würde ich auch eher um Referenzen bitten, aber gehen wir mal rein vom Vorstellungsgespräch oder vom Bewerbungsschreiben aus. Wenn da einer sagt, daß er sich gut mit Java, Swing, Ant und JBoss auskennt und sich in die anderen Gebiete noch reinarbeiten will, dann schenke ich ihm eher Glauben, als wenn er sagt, daß er sämtliche Technologien beherrscht, die in der Ausschreibung stehen.

Natürlich würde ich solch einen nicht gleich heimschicken, sondern da würd ich dann eben nach Referenzen fragen. Auch bei demjenigen, der von vorneherein zugibt, nur ein paar Dinge zu beherrschen, logisch. Aber bei dem wäre ich halt weniger mißtrauisch 

Das mit der Liste, naja, ich glaube kaum, daß in einer Stellenausschreibung drinsteht "Sie MÜSSEN die folgenden Techniken ALLE können", sondern meist steht eher erstmal drin, welche Sprache er können muß und dann eher sowas wie "Wir suchen Menschen mit Kenntnissen in den folgenden Bereichen". Klar, daß man da lieber alles auflistet, was in der Firma eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Rock Lobster (17. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber wenn du frisch vom stiudum kommst, wirst du dich noch nicht zu sehr spezialisert haben.



Das sehe ich ein bißchen anders. Natürlich gibt's viele Deppen, die ihr Diplom fertigkriegen ohne programmieren zu können (kenne da einige), und daß die nicht spezialisiert sind, ist klar. Die können aber eh nix, von daher uninteressant, und wenn solche sich nicht trauen, sich wo zu bewerben, ist das auch eher Glück für die Firma 
Aber wer wirklich gerne programmiert und mehr macht als das, was in den Klausuren verlangt wird, der hat sich in der Regel auch gewissermaßen spezialisiert. Er kennt vielleicht nicht alles, aber ob ihm mehr Frontend, Backend, oder Dinge wie Datenbanken, XML-Konvertierungen usw. liegen, das sollte er bereits wissen


----------



## FenchelT (17. Dez 2007)

@Marco13:
Den Link finde ich klasse, habe ich mir gebookmarked, wie es neudeutsch heisst  :wink: 


@Topic
Wenn ich mir vorstelle ich waere Personalchef und muesste jemanden einstellen und habe nur ein begrenztes Buget zur VErfuegung dann schreibe ich viele Dinge in die Ausschreibung von denen ich
weiss, dass sie gar nicht alle perfekt beherrscht werden koennen.

Erstmal werde ich nur die Bewerbungen erhalten von Leuten, die sich auf jeden Fall was zutrauen.
Das heisst, die Leute ohne Traute bewerben sich schonmal gar nicht. Ist mir doch lieber, als mich durch 100e
Bewerbungen lesen zu muessen; kostet Zeit und Geld.

Dann lade ich die 5 Besten zum V-Gespraech ein und erzaehle jedem, dass das was er nicht so gut kann, genau das ist,
was ich suche und ich ihm deshalb fuer den Anfang nicht soviel zahlen koennte. Wenn er im ersten halben Jahr zeigt was er kann, koennen wir auch ueber eine Gehaltsanpassung reden. 


Angebot und NAchfrage bestimmen auch hier den MArkt. Und wenn man aktuell liest, dass 45000 IT-Fachkraefte in Deutschland fehlen dann bewerbe ich mich, auch wenn ich nicht alles perfekt kann.
Und weil ich weiss, dass Firmen auch Gehaelter druecken wollen, bewerbe ich mich automatisch mit einer hoeheren Gehaltsvorstellung und lasse mich ggfls herunterhandeln.

Entweder poker ich besser, dann wird das herunterhandeln meine Minimum-Gehaltsvorstellung nicht erreichen oder ich kein As mehr im Aermel und muss mich mit meinem gesetzten Minimum zufrieden geben.
Aber gar nicht bewerben kaeme fuer mich auch nicht Frage.


Just my 2 Cent


----------



## Guest (18. Dez 2007)

n00ki3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nun seid ihr dran .
> Ich will meinungen hören


nahezu 90% die sich auf so was  melden sind überkanditelte, jahrzehntelang an mamas brust genährte, uni-spinner die glauben beim lesen eines fremdwortes 100%-fachkenntnis zu inhalieren und in der praxis mal richtig fein abscheissen und dann vor der masslosen komplexität der kaffemaschine im büro angst haben.

und nahezu 100% der arbeitgeber die sowas suchen wissen das und wissen in der regel genau mit solchen voll-deppen umzugehen.

leider sitzen aber auch von der ersten kategorie in etwa 95% in der personalabteilung und haben so was zu entscheiden....also was soll's...einfach mal bewerben 

meine meinung..    

P.S.: die prozentzahlen sind übrigens völlig aus der luft gegriffen, aber persönlich gefühlt


----------



## ARadauer (18. Dez 2007)

also wenn ich deine persönliche meinung interpretiere sollten sich für programmier jobs nur leute bewerben die bereits 10 jahre erfahrung gesammelt haben und in dem geforderten thema spezialisten sind. leute von der uni sind sowieso nicht zu gebrauchen, denn die haben angst vor der kaffeemaschine. ist das so deine meinung?


----------



## Backwardsman (18. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Natürlich gibt's viele Deppen, die ihr Diplom fertigkriegen ohne programmieren zu können (kenne da einige)...


sorry, aber da frag ich mich, wer die deppen sind... wer programmieren lernen will soll gefälligst ne ausbildung machen oder an eine fachhochschule gehen. das ding heißt universität, weil dort wissenschaft betrieben wird und das hat was mit theorie/mathematik und nicht mit "handwerk" zu tun... und programmieren ist meiner meinung nach nur ein handwerk, um das erlernen zu können braucht man nicht jahre an der uni verschwenden, das kann man sich auch schön daheim im dunklen keller selbst bei bringen. an der uni lernt man wissenschaftliches arbeiten und selbstorganisation und ein informatiker ist als programmierer einfach nur fehlbesetzt!

wenn ich dieses dummgeschwätz hier lese, wird mir einfach immer wieder klar, wie kurzsichtig die leute sind die sachen sagen wie "die deppen von der uni können eh nichts" ... vielleicht ist es ja auch einfach nur neid!?


----------



## byte (18. Dez 2007)

Spätestens wenn Du mit der Uni fertig bist und in die Wirtschaft gehen willst, wirst Du jedoch um Programmierkenntnisse nicht drum herum kommen.


----------



## tfa (18. Dez 2007)

Backwardsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das ding heißt universität, weil dort wissenschaft betrieben wird und das hat was mit theorie/mathematik und nicht mit "handwerk" zu tun...


Aber die wenigsten können es sich leisten, ewig an der Uni zu bleiben. Irgendwann muss man den Elfenbeinturm verlassen und _wirklich_ arbeiten, und dann ist nunmal auch Handwerk gefragt. Natürlich ist das nicht "nur" Programmieren, aber ein Informatiker sollte neben dem Analysieren, Entwerfen, Planen und QA auch das können, und zwar gut.


----------



## ARadauer (18. Dez 2007)

bei uns an der fh habens einige aber auch geschaft ohne wirklich die "kunst"* des programmierens zu erlernen. 

kommt immer auf den studenten an, wenn man sich bei den zahlreichen projekten intensiv rein steigert, nebenbei 
viel macht und versucht bei den praktika interessante aufgaben zu erhalten, kann man auf uni und fh extrem viel lernen. entgegen dem gibts halt dan leute alla: "tja ich mach halt dann die doku und die präsentation" ???:L 


*programmieren ist kein handwerk, programmieren ist eine kunst!


----------



## HLX (18. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> programmieren ist kein handwerk, programmieren ist eine kunst!



Genau genommen ist das Entwerfen eine Kunst. Programmierung an sich, sehe ich schon als Handwerk.


----------



## Backwardsman (18. Dez 2007)

ja, stimmt, nach dem studium muss man  "wirklich arbeiten" und nicht nur den ganzen tag bekifft in der studenten wg rum liegen oder auf demos gehen... 

... ich frag mich immer wieder nur, warum diese stinkfaulen studenten die nix können, später so einen arsch voll geld verdienen!? ist doch total unfair, dass die mehr geld bekommen als leute die mit ehrlicher, harter arbeit ihr geld verdienen, oder?

als absolvent kommt man ums programmieren vielleicht schwer drum rum, aber von den informatikern die ich kenne, und welche ein paar jahre am "echt", "wirklich", "hart" und "schwer" arbeiten sind, macht sich keiner mit programmierarbeiten die finger dreckig... für so was gibts schüler, studenten, fachinformatiker, inder... die machen das nicht nur schneller sondern auch wesentlich billiger :-D


----------



## tfa (18. Dez 2007)

Einigen wir uns auf Kunsthandwerk.


----------



## tfa (18. Dez 2007)

Backwardsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> als absolvent kommt man ums programmieren vielleicht schwer drum rum, aber von den informatikern die ich kenne, und welche ein paar jahre am "echt", "wirklich", "hart" und "schwer" arbeiten sind, macht sich keiner mit programmierarbeiten die finger dreckig... für so was gibts schüler, studenten, fachinformatiker, inder... die machen das nicht nur schneller sondern auch wesentlich billiger :-D



LOL! Lass mich raten: Krawattenknoten zu eng?


----------



## HLX (18. Dez 2007)

Backwardsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... ich frag mich immer wieder nur, warum diese stinkfaulen studenten die nix können, später so einen arsch voll geld verdienen!? ist doch total unfair, dass die mehr geld bekommen als leute die mit ehrlicher, harter arbeit ihr geld verdienen, oder?



Klingt wie am Bauarbeiterstammtisch.  :lol:
Ich glaube es gibt einige, die noch härter arbeiten als du und trotzdem deutlich weniger verdienen.

Aber falls du reich werden willst, merke: Geld wird auf dem Golfplatz verdient.  :wink:


----------



## ms (18. Dez 2007)

Backwardsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... ich frag mich immer wieder nur, warum diese stinkfaulen studenten die nix können, später so einen arsch voll geld verdienen!? ist doch total unfair, dass die mehr geld bekommen als leute die mit ehrlicher, harter arbeit ihr geld verdienen, oder?


Ganz tief durch die Hose atmen und bis 10 zählen ... deine Pauschalierungen scheinen von einem schwer eingeschränkten Weltbild zu stammen.

ms


----------



## Niki (18. Dez 2007)

den Code den dir deine Schüler und Studenten erzeugen möchte ich nicht lesen bzw. warten müssen. Aber das machen dann eh die Inder....


----------



## Rock Lobster (18. Dez 2007)

@ Backwardsman: Natürlich hast Du damit recht, daß die absoluten Super-Informatiker hinterher keine Programmier-Sklaven sind. Aber ich würde mal behaupten, daß sie ihre supertollen extremgeilen Hochleistungs-Aufgaben nicht ausführen könnten, wenn sie keine Ahnung vom Programmieren haben. Das ist der Punkt worum es geht.

Und ich sage auch nicht, daß das Studium dazu da ist, das Programmieren zu erlernen. Aber bei uns an der FH gibt's eben einige, die beginnen das Studium OHNE Programmierkenntnisse und verlassen es ebenfalls OHNE Programmierkenntnisse, haben ihre Noten durch Auswendiglernen erreicht und kommen dann mit einem Eins-Komma-Diplom daher. Ich glaube kaum, daß die dann irgendwo in der Forschungsabteilung von Intel hocken, um neue Prozessoren zu entwickeln, wenn sie nichtmal dazu in der Lage sind, ein Programm zu schreiben, das eine ASCII-Tabelle auf den Bildschirm zaubert


----------



## Backwardsman (18. Dez 2007)

also das mit dem "stinkfaulen studenten die nix können, später so einen arsch voll geld verdienen... " war hoch ironisch!!! ich wollte mich nur auf so bauarabeiterstammstisch-begriffe wie "elfenbeinturm" und "wirkliche arbeit" beziehen.


----------



## Backwardsman (18. Dez 2007)

:-D :-D :-D
schon mal dran gedacht, dass wir ohne die ganzen "theorie-deppen" die "nix können" und im intel labor sitzen, überhaupt nichts hätten, was wir programmieren könnten???


----------



## ARadauer (18. Dez 2007)

> ... ich frag mich immer wieder nur, warum diese stinkfaulen studenten die nix können, später so einen arsch voll geld verdienen!? ist doch total unfair, dass die mehr geld bekommen als leute die mit ehrlicher, harter arbeit ihr geld verdienen, oder?


 seit wann verdient man viel geld, wenn man viel arbeitet?
viel geld verdient man, wenn man viel verantwortung übernimmt.
wenn bei einem progjekt was schief läuft, wird nie der programmierer raus fliegen, dem projekt manager kanns aber den kopf kosten.


----------



## byte (18. Dez 2007)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Backwardsman hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schätze er studiert noch.


----------



## byte (18. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> seit wann verdient man viel geld, wenn man viel arbeitet?
> viel geld verdient man, wenn man viel verantwortung übernimmt.
> wenn bei einem progjekt was schief läuft, wird nie der programmierer raus fliegen, dem projekt manager kanns aber den kopf kosten.


Wohl wahr. Wobei das bei den Topmanagern dann wieder nicht mehr zutrifft. Wenn die bei A rausfliegen, gehen sie zu B. "Man" kennt sich ja, Netzwerk sei dank.


----------



## maki (18. Dez 2007)

> Wohl wahr. Wobei das bei den Topmanagern dann wieder nicht mehr zutrifft. Wenn die bei A rausfliegen, gehen sie zu B. "Man" kennt sich ja, Netzwerk sei dank. icon_wink.gif


Die dicke Abfindung nicht zu vergessen


----------



## FenchelT (18. Dez 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ARadauer hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist ueberhaupt viel Geld?


----------



## byte (18. Dez 2007)

... wenn man Geld kriegt und zwar viel davon. :roll:


----------



## FenchelT (18. Dez 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... wenn man Geld kriegt und zwar viel davon. :roll:



Das klingt logisch, jetzt hab ich es verstanden  :roll:


----------



## Rock Lobster (18. Dez 2007)

Backwardsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :-D :-D :-D
> schon mal dran gedacht, dass wir ohne die ganzen "theorie-deppen" die "nix können" und im intel labor sitzen, überhaupt nichts hätten, was wir programmieren könnten???



Du hast mich glaub falsch verstanden, ich hab nicht gesagt daß das Theorie-Deppen sind, sondern genau das Gegenteil, nämlich daß diese Leute eines haben müssen, nämlich Praxis-Erfahrung.

Und ich hab gesagt, daß es viele Deppen gibt, die nicht programmieren können, und deswegen auch niemals in solch eine Intel-Theorie-Abteilung kommen können, weil ihnen eben die Programmierkenntnisse fehlen


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Dez 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Backwardsman hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal was von Ironie, Sarkasmus oder Zynismus gehört.

Sollte HLX auch mal drüber nachdenken!

Aber egal, sowas lernt man wohl nur an der UNI   

(*) Wer errät ob der letzte Satz jetzt ironisch, sarkastisch oder zynisch war, erhält 99 Punkte.

(**) Bei 100 Punkten gibt's die Waschmaschine


----------



## ms (18. Dez 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schon mal was von Ironie, Sarkasmus oder Zynismus gehört.


War nicht offensichtlich!

ms


----------



## byte (18. Dez 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ms hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lernt man da auch rhetorisches Geschick, so dass andere Menschen o.g. auch erkennen können, wenn man versucht, lustig zu sein? :roll:


----------



## ARadauer (18. Dez 2007)

wurscht! hauptsache gesund


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Dez 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast die momentane Kälte hier nicht berücksichtigt.

Da können sich schonmal ein paar Synapsen verkrümeln.


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Dez 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da geb' ich dir recht!

War nur durch Backwardsman's vorherige Postings zu erkennen!


----------



## Gast (18. Dez 2007)

Hab ich hier was überlesen?

Bis hierher hat niemand etwas über Teamfähigkeit, Kommunikationsstärken, Ehrgeiz, Stolz, Arbeitsmoral, Ordentlichkeit und Motivation erwähnt.

Damit bekommt man gute Jobs. Gut ein wenig hintergrundwissen und eine vernünftige Auffassungsgabe sollten vorhanden sein. Man muß nicht in allem und jedem ein Profi sein, aber man sollte ein Grundgerüst haben auf dem man aufbauen kann. Und wenn du etwas nicht weißt fragst du halt deine Arbeitskollegen. Die freuen sich über jedes Gespräch. Sofern die obengenannten Punkte stimmen.


----------



## byte (18. Dez 2007)

Jo, mit solchen Buzzwords kann man natürlich immer punkten. Zumal die im Gespräch erstmal nicht widerlegbar sind und Referenzen braucht man dafür auch nicht zeigen. :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2007)

Wer Ordentlichkeit angibt, verliert den 'verrückter Professor' Bonus  :bae:


----------



## Gast (18. Dez 2007)

@byto

Im Gespräch gibst du davon gleich mal die erste Arbeitsprobe ab. 
Erst recht wenns ein Assessmentcenter zur Personalauswahl gibt. 

Und die Informatik ist ein Berufsfeld in der das Humancapital ausschlaggebend ist. Erst recht wenn man bedenkt das sich die produktivität von einfacher Irgendwas (vllt. 10-20 %) bis "ja der hats einfach drauf" (100% ) bewegt. Einen Informatiker, Programmierer machst du nicht produktiver indem du ihm einfach einen neuen Rechner gibst. Die produktivität erreicht man, finde ich am besten wenn man von seinen Kollegen lernt, bzw. die von einem selbst lernen. Und dafür sind die sogenannten Buzzwords ausschlaggebend. Oder warum denkst du gibts in der Softwarebranche kostenlos Kaffee. Weil "Java" ein Pseudonym für Kaffee ist. Oder weil man sich morgens, mittags, nachmittags und abends so schön vor der Kaffeemaschine austauschen kann.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder weil man sich morgens, mittags, nachmittags und abends so schön vor der Kaffeemaschine austauschen kann.


Nein, dafür gibt es die Raucher Räume (auch für Nichtraucher), der Kaffee ist das Öl im Getriebe - ohne geht nicht.


----------



## byte (18. Dez 2007)

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass Softskills nicht wichtig sind. Aber man bekommt keinen Job, nur weil man seine Softskills im Gespräch anpreist. Denn das macht jeder, also hast Du niemandem etwas voraus.


----------



## Gast (18. Dez 2007)

Das sehe ich etwas anders. Die fachlichen Dinge, Noten, Abschluß, Referenzen, Berufserfahrung sorgen dafür das du zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen wirst. (Also wenn es genug zu vergebende Stellen gäbe, du auch eine ohne Vorstellungsgespräch bekämst, da du die Anforderungen erfüllst.) Dannach wird nur noch nach den Softskills entschieden. 
Außer natürlich bei der Spaßkasse, die laden jeden ein.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das du Beispielsweise bei deiner Bewerbung vergißt anzugeben etwas über Ejb's zu wissen. Dies aber auf Anfrage im Bewerbungsgespräch bestättigst und deswegen den Job bekommst.


----------



## Marco13 (18. Dez 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab ich hier was überlesen?
> 
> Bis hierher hat niemand etwas über Teamfähigkeit, Kommunikationsstärken, Ehrgeiz, Stolz, Arbeitsmoral, Ordentlichkeit und Motivation erwähnt.
> 
> Damit bekommt man gute Jobs.



Das heißt aber nicht, dass man OHNE diese eigenschaften KEINE guten Jobs bekommt. 
Aber das zu wissen gehört ja zu den Hard-Skills, wen interessiert schon die Aussagenlogik, wenn man pünktlich ist, sich für den tollsten hält und schlau daherreden kann.  

Jetzt fühlt sich bestimmt jemand beleidigt oder angegriffen. Aber darauf werde ich nicht eingehen...


----------



## happy_robot (19. Dez 2007)

Backwardsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ARadauer hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nutzlose diskussion, aber der beitrag is' der hit.
bei der aussage wird vergessen daß man für das "handwerkszeug" auch die theorie verstehen muss von dem was man da so umsetzen soll. 
gute zusammenarbeit hatte ich immer mit natur-wissenschaftlern die grundsätzlich nur die theorie vermittelten. ein krampf war es mit den informatik-typen die auch noch völlig unnötig ein absolutes wirrwarr darüber abliessen wie man dies und jenes denn machen sollte.....jedes mal ein lacher.


----------



## happy_robot (19. Dez 2007)

in der informatik stelle ich alle klassischen einstellungskriterien in der freien wirtschaft infrage.

wer es versteht auf anhieb sein fachwissen kurz und knackig zu präsentieren kriegt einen job.




			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bis hierher hat niemand etwas über Teamfähigkeit, Kommunikationsstärken, Ehrgeiz, Stolz, Arbeitsmoral, Ordentlichkeit und Motivation erwähnt.
> 
> Damit bekommt man gute Jobs.


Jooo......werd' mal wach und hau Deine Birne mal fest auf die Tischplatte damit Du nochma' zu Bewusstsein kommst.
Selten so ein dummes Zeugs gelesen.....


----------



## Backwardsman (19. Dez 2007)

... außerdem hat noch keiner was über ein schickes bewerbungsfoto, anzug und frisch gewaschene haare gesagt, ist ja bei den vergammelten studenten nicht selbstverständlich ;-)

(achtung: das war wieder eine mischung aus ironie und sarkasmus... für die vom bauarbeiterstammtisch :-D )


----------



## ARadauer (19. Dez 2007)

selbstbewustes auftretten ist meiner meinung nach der wichtigste punkt
also mein schnitt wie ich vor 2 monaten eine arbeit gesucht habe war 8/6/5 (bewerbungen/gespräche/fixe zusagen)




> Jo, mit solchen Buzzwords kann man natürlich immer punkten. Zumal die im Gespräch erstmal nicht widerlegbar sind und Referenzen braucht man dafür auch nicht zeigen.


mann muss sich aber auch eine geschichte parat legen. wenn der fragt was: was sind ihre persönlichen stärken? und ich sag: teamfähigkeit blabaalblab, dann kann schon eine frage kommen: wie drückt sich das aus, in welchen situationen? wenn ich dann nix sagen kann is eh schon gelaufen. aber wichtig: ehrlich sein! nur die wenigsten können selbstbewusst lügen, ich kanns nicht.


----------



## johanness (19. Dez 2007)

--- gelöscht ---


----------



## ms (19. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mann muss sich aber auch eine geschichte parat legen. wenn der fragt was: was sind ihre persönlichen stärken? und ich sag: teamfähigkeit blabaalblab, dann kann schon eine frage kommen: wie drückt sich das aus, in welchen situationen? wenn ich dann nix sagen kann is eh schon gelaufen. aber wichtig: ehrlich sein! nur die wenigsten können selbstbewusst lügen, ich kanns nicht.


Und was sagst du, wenn er dich nach deinen Schwächen fragt?

ms


----------



## maki (19. Dez 2007)

> Und was sagst du, wenn er dich nach deinen Schwächen fragt?


_"Ich *HASSE *es Fehler zu machen"_

*g*


----------



## ARadauer (19. Dez 2007)

dass ich bei schulischen projekten gemerkt habe, dass ich beim zeit management von projekten noch probleme hatte. also mit der zeiteinteilung happerts noch einweinig, wobei ich beim letzen praktikum, ín dem ich ein größeres projekt realisiert habe, viel dazu gelernt habe... balbalala

so ungefähr


----------



## AlArenal (19. Dez 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Und was sagst du, wenn er dich nach deinen Schwächen fragt?
> 
> 
> _"Ich *HASSE *es Fehler zu machen"_
> ...



Das kommt ggf. auch nicht gut an. Fehler gehören dazu, auch und gerade in der Softwareentwicklung. Die Frage ist nicht ob man Fehler macht, sondern ob man ein grundlegendes Verständnis von Arbeitsweisen hat, diese zu reduzieren, aufzudecken, zu beheben, etc. Nicht der Fehler selbst ist ein Problem, sondern der Umgang mit Fehlern.

Wenn du sagst "ich hasse es, Fehler zu machen", liegt die Vermutzung nahe, dass du gleich an die Decke gehst, wenn in Code von dir Fehler auftauchen. Das wiederum könnte dazu führen, dass du versuchst sie kleinzureden, zu vertuschen, anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben, etc.

Was will man mit so einem Mitarbeiter?

P.S.:
In dem Zusammanhang kann ich z.B. "Ship It! - A Practical Guide to Successful Software Projects" empfehlen.


----------



## Marco13 (19. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber wichtig: ehrlich sein!



"_Ich habe_ mein Diplom mit "Sehr gut" abgeschlossen, viele Jahre Programmier- und Projekterfahrung, aber menschlich bin ich absolut unasstehlich, und wer mich kennt, den nötigt meine schlichte Anwesenheit, so schnell wie möglich den Raum zu verlassen"

Auch nicht so toll :bloed:  :wink:


----------



## maki (19. Dez 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> maki hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar war zwar ironisch gemeint, aber danke trotzdem für den Buch Tipp!
Gebe dir natürlich recht mit dem was du gesagt hast, nur wer nicht arbeitet macht keine Fehler, sie gehören dazu, genauso wie der vernünftige Umgang mit der Tatsache das man Fehler macht.

Werde ich mir auf jedenfall das Buch mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## ARadauer (19. Dez 2007)

meinen bruder haben sie mal gefragt: "Wenn sie ein Auto wären, welches wären sie?", Antwort:"Ein alter Golf, zuverlässig aber säuft zu viel!"
 



-- er hat den job bekommen


----------



## ms (19. Dez 2007)

@maki
Ich auch, aber das ist nicht wirklich eine Schwäche. Damit ist die Frage zwar nicht beantwortet, aber möglicherweise umgangen.

@ARadauer
Klingt, als wäre diese Schwäche sozusagen behoben. Ebenfalls nicht wirklich beantwortet. Oder, falls die Schwäche weiterhin besteht ev. schon ein Minuspunkt. Bei Berufseinsteigern bzw. bei wenigen Jahren Erfahrung kein Problem, da ja noch Verbesserungspotenzial besteht.

Ich wusste, dass es diese Frage gibt aber mir wurde sie in den letzten 10 Jahren nie gestellt. Vor kurzem allerdings schon, tja, was sagt man da als mittlerweile Erfahrener? Einerseits will man sich nicht schlechter verkaufen, nach 10 Jahren im Arbeitsleben sollte es keine gravierenden Schwächen geben. Andererseits hat natürlich jeder Mensch Schwächen. Blöde Situation.

Ich denke, diese Frage zielt darauf ab, die Person mit dem Rücken an die Wand zu stellen, unter Druck und Erklärungsnot zu bringen. Mittlerweile würde ich diese Frage auch nicht mehr direkt mit meiner Arbeit verbinden.
Man könnte die Frage ja auch damit beantworten, dass man z.B. gerne und oft Schokolade isst. => Das wäre der Klassiker für diese Frage.

ms


----------



## Niki (19. Dez 2007)

Ja, Ehrlichkeit ist das wichtigste, wahrscheinlich werden es schon einige von euch kennen, aber trotzdem nochmal...
Bewerbung_bei_MacDonalds


----------



## ARadauer (19. Dez 2007)

gerne und oft Schokolade? ok is geschmacksache, ich würd sowas nicht sagen. aber um das gehts ja meist gar nicht, ich denk es geht oft darum wie man reagiert. is meiner meinung nach eine kleine fangfrage, auf die man vorbereitet sein soll. keine antwort wär am schlimmsten. die reaktionen auf meine antwort waren aber durchaus positiv: "das ist verständlich nach dem studium, das kommt mit der zeit, das werden sie noch lernen....balblalbaa."



> Ich habe mein Diplom mit "Sehr gut" abgeschlossen, viele Jahre Programmier- und Projekterfahrung, aber menschlich bin ich absolut unasstehlich, und wer mich kennt, den nötigt meine schlichte Anwesenheit, so schnell wie möglich den Raum zu verlassen"
> 
> Auch nicht so toll


naja wenns stimmt, ist das allgemein nicht so toll. aber besser sie wissens gleich, als wenn sie dich nach 2 monaten wieder feuern müssen, da sie dich nicht ins team integrieren können.


----------



## ms (19. Dez 2007)

Richtig, eine Fangfrage, darum wurde auch breit gegrinst, als meine Frau einmal die Antwort mit der Schokolade gab. Das Thema war damit auch sofort beendet.

ms


----------



## Niki (19. Dez 2007)

Ich hätt eine Frage an dich Aradauer... Du wohnst doch in Mondsee? Wo arbeitest du jetzt? Salzburg, Linz? Wie ist denn bei dir so die Marktsituation?


----------



## ARadauer (20. Dez 2007)

@niki: ich arbeite jetzt bei Porsche in Salzburg und war vorher auf der fh in hagenberg.

also die marktsituation ist bei uns zur zeit sehr gut! wenn du einen job in salzburg suchst, kann ich dir gerne ein paar adressen geben. wie schon mal erwähnt ungefähr 8 bewerbungen, 6 einladungen zu gesprächen und 5 fixe job zusagen. zur zeit kann sich ein software entwickler den arbeitgeber aussuchen.


----------



## e9926044 (20. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also die marktsituation ist bei uns zur zeit sehr gut! wenn du einen job in salzburg suchst, kann ich dir gerne ein paar adressen geben.



Adressen wären super, wohne zwar in OÖ, planen aber nach Sbg. zu gehen, da ich auch am WE die FH Salzburg in Urstein besuche,

lg


----------



## Niki (20. Dez 2007)

Ich bin derzeit nicht auf der Suche, ein Freund von mir der in Linz wohnt war auf der Suche. Ich glaub fast ein Jahr. Anscheinend dürfte die Arbeitsmarksituation in Salzburg besser sein als in Linz.


----------



## e9926044 (20. Dez 2007)

Also das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, 
In Linz gibt es immer mehr Jobs als in Salzburg, man muss nur die Stellenanzeigen in der OÖ und in der Sanzburgern Nachrichten vergleichen, In Linz gibt es auf jeden Fall mehr, es kommt halt darauf an, was man sucht,

Mich würde interessieren, was bei Porsche in Sbg. so gefordert wird, wenn man als Programmierer anheuern will,

lg


----------



## ARadauer (20. Dez 2007)

also in salzburg sind zur zeit bzw immer interressant:

porsche informatik - suchen immer gute leute
bs banksysteme - stellt auch sehr viele leute ein
sony in anif - zur zeit ein paar sehr interessante blueray projekte am anlaufen
messe reed - sucht, so weit ich weiß, auch noch einen applikationsentwickler
ivm - ist auch sehr groß und vielschichtig

www.jobpilot.at war mir eine große hilfe

zum vergleich linz-sbg, ich hatte immer das gefühl, das in linz mehr geht:
fabasoft
keba
...
im softwarepark hagenberg gibts auch massig firmen


----------



## Niki (20. Dez 2007)

Naja, in Linz suchen sie schon Leute, aber sie nehmen kaum Freelancer, und wenn schon dann mit schlechtem Stundensatz. Er hat sehr lange gesucht bis er etwas ansprechendes gefunden hat.


----------



## ARadauer (20. Dez 2007)

also was porsche fordert:
es kommt immer drauf an für welche abteilung die leute gerade gebraucht werden. die porsche informatik is ja nicht gerade klein.
also ich bin in einem team wo es um j2ee programmierung geht. c++ is natürlich auch immer in backoffice systemen zu gebrauchen. es läuft gerade eine umstellung eines systems auf c# an. viele tools sind noch in delphi programmiert.

also java, c++, delphi, c#... die können alles gebrauchen. einfach mal bewerben, dann sieht mans eh.


----------



## byte (20. Dez 2007)

Hm, ob die VW IT bald zu Euch zieht? :roll: Da sitze ich nämlich derzeit.


----------



## e9926044 (20. Dez 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> derzeit.




derzeit???


----------



## happy_robot (20. Dez 2007)

gute leute die im IT-Bereich nen job suchen sind dumm genug um nicht zu erkennen daß sie sich vielleicht doch selbständig machen sollten, also doch nicht wirklich so gut wie deren aussicht es als motiviation versprechen würden.


----------



## e9926044 (21. Dez 2007)

Hab den Satz 2 mal gelesen und beim dritten mal verstanden, sehr plasphemisch


----------



## byte (21. Dez 2007)

Ich versteh ihn nicht, aber mehr als einmal lesen is auch nich drin. :bae:



			
				e9926044 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> byto hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin nicht angestellt bei dem Verein. Sie lassen viel von extern entwickeln.


----------



## e9926044 (21. Dez 2007)

Das wäre auch mein Ziel, als Freelancer für eine oder mehrere Firmen zu arbeiten, bin mom . noch Angestellt, finde aber eine "lockere Kopplung" viel besser als ein Firmen- extend.
Oder überhaupt selbständig machen, das wäre eingentlich die beste Option für mich aber da fehlts noch an kontakten da ich mit den Kunden so gut wie gar nichts zu tun habe-> ich programmier (das meiste alleine) und die Firma erntet die Lohrbeeren, wies haalt so ist,

lg


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2007)

vorteile - nachteile vom freelancer daseihen....
das könnte eine interessante diskussion werden, sollen wir einen neuen thread aufmachen?

am beginn nach dem studium ist es vielleicht ganz sinnvoll wenn man mal die stabilität eines großen unternehmens hinter sich hat um ehrfahrugnen zu sammeln. 
natürlich kann man als freelancer vielschichtigere erfahrungen machen.
jedoch wie bei mir, hab mir jetzt eine eigentumswohung gekauft und einen fetten kredit aufgenommen... würd mich hart treffen wenn ich keine aufträge bekomme.

also generell urlaub, weihnachtsgeld, urlaubsgeld, ein freelancer muss in 11 monaten (12-urlaub) - steuern, das verdienen, das ein anderer in 14 monaten (12+weihnachtsgeld+urlaubsgeld) verdient.

Die Stabilität gibt schon Sicherheit. Bei uns währen Freelancer die ersten die gehen müssten. Gewisse Vergünstigungen bei uns (Essensgeld, fette Prozente auf Neuwagen...) sollte man auch nicht ausser acht lassen.

Selbst Versichern: Pensionsvorsorge, Ausfallversicherung, Unfallversicherung....

Jetzt siehts in unserer Branche gut aus, könnte auch 3 fette Projekte nebenbei machen. Firma erlaubt es nicht. Mhn wie siehts später aus, wenn die Auftragslage nicht so gut ist? Jetzt wärs kein Problem, aber wenn meine Freundin mal ein Kind hat, muss ich eine Familie erhären und einen fetten Kredit zurück zahlen....



> gute leute die im IT-Bereich nen job suchen sind dumm genug um nicht zu erkennen daß sie sich vielleicht doch selbständig machen sollten, also doch nicht wirklich so gut wie deren aussicht es als motiviation versprechen würden.


so einer Aussage kann ich nicht zustimmen! man sollte es abwägen, aber generell zu sagen, wer sich nicht selbständig macht ist dumm, halte ich für sehr überheblich.

Vielleicht liegts einfach auch daran, dass man in Österreich als Freelancer nicht so viel bekommt wie in Deutschland.....


----------



## e9926044 (21. Dez 2007)

Ich bin gerade in 2 Projekten involviert suche aber immer wieder Projekte, wo ich helfen kann, 
Hab bis jetzt alles in Java SE gemacht, für einen freelancer ist es aber besser, wenn dieser auch EE und AJAX kann, 
da bin ich gerade am einlesen,
also wenn jemand was in OÖ oder SBG bzw. angrenzendes Bayern weiß, dann bitte melden,

lg


----------



## ARadauer (21. Dez 2007)

und hast du einen gewerbeschein oder machst du es schwarz?


----------



## Niki (21. Dez 2007)

Also ich war mal selbständig und danach angestellt. Kenne daher beide Seiten und ich muss sagen dass ich als selbständiger viel glücklicher bin. Habe mich jetzt wieder vor einem halben Jahr selbständig gemacht und es war kein Problem. Ich wurde zwar am Anfang nur für 350 Stunden genommen, das war schon riskant, bin aber mittlerweile bis Ende 2008 verlängert worden. Die Motivation ist für mich eine ganz andere als selbständiger. Vom Geld her ist es auch 100 und 1. Auch wenn man wie Aradauer schon richtig gesagt hat, in 10-11 Monaten das verdienen muss was ein Angestellter aufs Jahr bekommt. Es muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden was er mag, Sicherheit oder Risiko und dafür mehr Geld. Solange man jung ist und von seinen Skills überzeugt ist würde ich die Selbständigkeit schon empfehlen. Ich war in den letzten 4 Jahren vielleicht eine Woche im Krankenstand.
Wenn die Lage am Markt wieder schlechter wird kann man sich immer noch anstellen lassen oder man verlangt einfach einen niedrigeren Stundensatz um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. Ab 35€/Stunde zahlt sich meiner Meinung nach die Selbständigkeit schon aus, und mit diesem Stundensatz liegt man heute weit unter dem Durchschnitt.
Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich mich nur selbständig gemacht habe, weil meine Freundin zum Arbeiten begonnen hat. Wenn es mit der Auftragslage mal nicht so toll sein soll haben wir trotzdem die Sicherheit die fix-Kosten decken zu können.
Aja, und wegen Kunden und Verbindungen. Das ist nicht so wichtig. Such dir Personalleasing Firmen und red mit denen. Die haben die Connections und kümmern sich um Aufträge. Sie verdienen zwar ein paa Euro/Stunde mit, aber dafür hat man eben keine Sorgen. Es liegt ja auch in deren Interesse für dich Projekte aufzutreiben.


----------



## e9926044 (23. Dez 2007)

Also schwar mach ich das nict, ich hab zwar keinen Gewerbeschein, habe aber Werkverträge und bin damit halbwegs abgesichert,
Will mich zwar in nächster Zeit selbständig machen (nächsten 3 Jahren) muss mir aber erst einen Plan zulegen bzw. einen Businessplan zulegen,

@ARadauer

Bin aus der Nähe von Salzburg

Schöne Weihnachten,

lg


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2007)

Niki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Ab 35€/Stunde zahlt sich meiner Meinung nach die Selbständigkeit schon aus, und mit diesem Stundensatz liegt man heute weit unter dem Durchschnitt...


Und Leute, die solche Dumping-Preise für ihre Arbeit anbieten, sind echt bescheuert und schaden sich selbst
und anderen aus der Branche. Ich habe schon Firmen erlebt,  die durch solche Preise "verwöhnt" wurden und 
mit Unverständnis auf höhere Preise reagieren. Solche "Verhandlungsgespräche" mache ich dann nur höchstens 
paar Minuten mit, danach bin ich weg, um weder meine, noch die Zeit des Kunden zu verschwenden.


----------



## ARadauer (23. Dez 2007)

was ist deiner meinung nach zb für einen j2ee architekten ein angemessener stundenlohn?


----------



## Guest (24. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was ist deiner meinung nach zb für einen j2ee architekten ein angemessener stundenlohn?


Hängt zwar vom Auftrag und Kunden ab, bewegt sich aber im Bereich von 80-120 Doppelmark. War zumindest bei 
mir bisher so. Wenn mir da einer kommt und mehr daran interessiert ist den Preis zu drücken (eine regelrechte 
Basarstimmung verbreitet), als an einer Lösung für sein Problem, nehme ich den Auftrag nicht an. So einfach ist das.
Ich hasse es über's Geld zu verhandeln, deswegen mache ich da nie lange mit.
Ausnahmen sind Kunden, die ich schon länger kenne und die gerade in einer Klemme stecken... das ist aber was
anderes.

Allein schon der Stundensatz einer KFZ Werkstatt liegt bei mindestens 90-100 Euro (ohne Materialkosten), selbst 
wenn die Leute deutlich weniger verdienen.


----------



## Niki (24. Dez 2007)

Also 80-120 Euro die Stunde wirst du in Österreich für J2EE nicht bekommen. In Deutschland kann es durchaus üblich sein. In Österreich muss man sich schon für "nur" 60-70€ zufrieden geben. Wenn mich jemand eines besseren belehren kann, gerne, bitte auch dazu schreiben bei welchem Auftraggeber


----------



## Guest (24. Dez 2007)

Niki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also 80-120 Euro die Stunde wirst du in Österreich für J2EE nicht bekommen. In Deutschland kann es durchaus üblich sein. In Österreich muss man sich schon für "nur" 60-70€ zufrieden geben. Wenn mich jemand eines besseren belehren kann, gerne, bitte auch dazu schreiben bei welchem Auftraggeber


Siehe http://nodumping.software-projekte.net


----------



## happy_robot (24. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was ist deiner meinung nach zb für einen j2ee architekten ein angemessener stundenlohn?


was zeichnet dich denn als solchen aus?
will ja nicht doof rumfragen, aber genau das wird die erste frage sein..


----------

